# Switching to EPIC and job security



## ndriley10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Our hospital and physician practice is switching over to EPIC software soon.  I'm quesstioning what the job security will be for me as a physician coder once this system is in place.  Does anyone have experience with this or insight on how the role of a physician side coder will be different?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah.  They're telling you that EPIC will "eliminate" the need for coders.  

I heard that back in 2008, when our organization started using NextGen's electronic health record, and the ability to 'auto code' and drop charges. I've quadrupled my coding staff since then; they're more educated, better trained and make way more money.   

Our organization has a compliance policy that mandates that we have an annual external coding audit each year.  That year's audit was dismal, so we had to re-educate all of our coders to become auditors and physician educators.  We no longer do any front-end coding, but we spend a lot of time with education and training on the back end.  

In retrospect, changing to the EHR was the best thing they ever did, because no software is foolproof, and you need a coder to review the computer-generated software and determine if you're submitting a compliant claim.  Also, as upgrades are introduced, the changes have to be vetted for compliance and consistency.

EPIC is one of the major EHRs in the country.  If you can take this advantage and wrap your head around how this software works, become a super-user, learn how the software calculates and delivers the data, and how the workflow is generated, then you'll be in high demand as a coder.  Also think about transferring your coding knowledge into becoming an Information Systems professional, once you've learned EPIC.  

You were just handed a great opportunity.


----------



## ndriley10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you Pam.  I've been really worried about my job security as EPIC rolls out in the next month for me.


----------



## TTcpc (Apr 11, 2014)

Should be no worries for you.  I've worked with groups that have Epic and while it is a great program, it is not perfect.  You may see a slight shift towards more of an audit role than coding.  One place made the mistake of letting me take my Epic orientation with the physicians while teaching them basically how to copy/paste and my position was to be their auditor/educator and she actually asked me to leave the room so it wouldn't be so awkward???  In Epic there is also the ability to create templates and smart phrases that will basically bump up a code, when there may not be the medical necessity there to justify it.


----------



## ckstein (Apr 27, 2014)

Pam, can you tell me, how smooth your transition was? We've been using the Epic billing system for 2 years and still have problems with it. Our rollout for the inpatient coding is set for June of this year and from what we are hearing, they are not even sure what system the docs will be using to enter their charges. I am a super user but all I have learned so far is how the docs enter charges, not what we will be seeing when the charges come thru. I feel like I am being thrown into the deep end of the pool with no floaties.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 28, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> Ah.  They're telling you that EPIC will "eliminate" the need for coders.
> 
> I heard that back in 2008, when our organization started using NextGen's electronic health record, and the ability to 'auto code' and drop charges. I've quadrupled my coding staff since then; they're more educated, better trained and make way more money.
> 
> ...



Pam,
 Thank you for the information. I have been reading exactly what you have said here on what to learn and how the role of coders will change with EHR. When you say become a super-user is there some class training for that? And then what about the other EHR's like Athena? Is Althena similar to EPIC?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 28, 2014)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Pam,
> Thank you for the information. I have been reading exactly what you have said here on what to learn and how the role of coders will change with EHR. When you say become a super-user is there some class training for that? And then what about the other EHR's like Athena? Is Althena similar to EPIC?


 

Usually, an organization will select a few key employees in different areas to become super users....and train them to be experts in the software application.  Find out who the system analysts are who will be working with EPIC, and make them your new best friend.

Also, a lot of these software companies have training and proficiency courses you can take (at a cost, of course) to provide you with certificates in proficiency in certain areas of the software application.  

Find out if EPIC has an online user's group (for Q&A).  There might be one in LinkedIn or Yahoo.

You have to take the initiative (as in all things...) or you will be left behind.


----------



## akj (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been working on Epic for about 7 years, I love the functionality and customizability compaired to other software I have worked with.  Since implementation, our CPC positions have more than doubled.  Our providers drop their own charges, these charges go to a back end work que, and coders review for accuracy/make corrections according to the documentation and release the charges. Your role will change, but you won't run out of work to do.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (May 9, 2014)

We use Nextgen as well.  

Let me tell you, it will not eliminate the need for coders.  This is what I thought originally as well and was worried I would never find a job...and then I got hired here and realized what was happening.

Since they were told they could trust the software to code for them, that is what they did.  There were SO many coding errors that I got them to bring in a auditor and studied and received my CPC-D so that I could tell them what was happening was wrong.

If a medical assistant, nurse or doctor choose the wrong descriptor word (example - they choose destruction instead of I&D), they get the wrong code and it goes out without any intervention.

Coders are a MUST for EHRs.


----------

